# Shark Fishing



## bwise (Apr 8, 2012)

Is anyone planning on going out this week/weekend maybe Wednesday or Saturday night that wouldn't mind a first timer going with them? I don't have any shark gear but I do have a rod and reel that maybe could be used to catch bait, I've always wanted to go just don't have the funds for a decent setup at the moment. I'm not asking to bum anything either I would more than content with sitting back and watching and contributing where I can. If so just lemme know. Thanks.


----------



## Angryturkey (Jul 17, 2014)

Hey
Likely planning a trip to the beach for some sharking sometime soon. It sounds like we are in the same neighborhood (I am out on Innerrarity point). We have all the gear for getting a decent animal and would welcome some extra bait in the form of some ladyfish or rays out of the surf while setting up the rigs.
I am a beach mouse biologist and will be trapping the next couple of days but will likely be planning the next shark trip on Tuesday. I will keep you up to date.
damon


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

Mouse biologist? What made you choose the beach mouse? I'm not trying to be a smart butt either. Just curious how one sets out to target a specific animal. Thanks and good luck sharking.


----------



## Angryturkey (Jul 17, 2014)

I am thrilled you asked!
I am a wildlife biologist interested in the interplay between aquatic and terrestrial habitats, not necessarily a biologist trained in beach mouse ecology. I just happened to land a position working with this taxa here in Pensacola. My other work in Arizona has focused on several animals including the nesting behavior of a small riparian bird called the southwestern willow flycatcher as well as a native fisheries biologist (non-game animals) working mostly in fossil creek AZ.
Often I am not concerned necessarily about the specific taxa I am working with, in this case it is the Perdido key beach mouse, but rather the functioning of the entire ecosystem. I realize there are folks in opposition to the idea of working on these animals as they are members of the rodent family (for some folks the word "MOUSE" implies dirty and disease), however the beach mouse can be thought of as an indicator species. In other words, the health of beach mouse populations are dependent on the health of the dune land habitats that make living around here such a pleasure! The beach mouse's greatest threat is the loss of its duneland habitat to development coupled with folks loving the dunes too much (ie high rates of beach visitation) of which I am perhaps most guilty of; I think I am in the water every day.....
The beach mouse among other dune land dependent species (sea turtles, snowy plovers, and least terns) have been responsible in part for slowing the development of Perdido key, however this is what makes that place special! I have spoken to few local folks that would like to see Perdido key turn into the Jersey shore packed with condos keeping us locals out to the point where we are relegated to a football field sized beach access. 
For me, loving beach mice is equivalent to loving unspoiled and productive habitats, and protecting habitats as rare and special as the costal dunes is an easy position for me to take!

Hope this helps!
d

By the way, I have attached a picture of one of the cute little critters....I hope you can see, these are not MICE (house mice are not closely related as they came from Europe on ships and do spread disease) but are simply small bodied rodents that depend on healthy dunes.


----------



## Sharknut (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm also out in Innerarrity - got a yak, a freezer full of bait, a night owl pass to the national park and a really horny 12/0. Haven't gone for over a month. There's a hole at the end of the road on Johnson beach I want to fish that I'm pretty sure has serious potential. If you guys want to go give me a holler.:yes:


----------



## Angryturkey (Jul 17, 2014)

I love that spot...
We tend to hike down a 1/4 mile down to the spot where sandbar meets the shore. I have seen tons of bait busting right there in the hole just to the east. Last time we were out there we caught 2 bulls on two baits before 10:00 pm.
I would love to see that 12/0 in action!


----------



## bwise (Apr 8, 2012)

well I am down just let me know a time and place and I will be more than happy to show up.


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks for taking the time to explain your studies. Very interesting! I commend anyone that sets out to educate themselves and finds employment in something they truly enjoy. Not many of us did.


----------



## Angryturkey (Jul 17, 2014)

Yah.....thats another good reason. My seaside office is hard to beat!:thumbsup:


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Angry turkey, does this mean we can expect signs that say "slow down for the beach mouse! Speed limit 15mph"....?


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> Angry turkey, does this mean we can expect signs that say "slow down for the beach mouse! Speed limit 15mph"....?


No, but as tourists get 'clipped' by cars and killed, with regularity, on that stretch of road, there is a plan to build four underpasses for beach mice at a cost of 400K to 600K. 

Glad we have our priorities in order.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Kind of like how the birds get a 15mph zone and speed limit in my neighborhood is 25mph? Makes sense


----------



## Angryturkey (Jul 17, 2014)

No 15mph signs......at least on Perdido key....

The underpasses are going in as a part of a mitigation project in a attempt to reconnect the southern and northern habitats that appear to have been segregated by the road disturbance. They are pretty expensive and may not even work, but this is FDOT's desperate attempt to do something about the potential impact of the proposed 4 lane road. 
As I mentioned before, these animals are not your typical "MOUSE", and are very dependent on dune habitat. It appears that they are very sensitive to the road to the point that they almost never cross the road (I say almost because we just found 1 case in the last 5 months and have captured more than 300 individuals and have recaptured animals ~2500 times at PKSP). The underpasses would attempt to give the beach mouse another method for dispersing across that road especially given there is a big push for expanding the Perdido key road to 4 lanes.
Again, I want healthy dunes, healthy beaches and healthy fish populations all of which are inextricably linked and the beach mouse is a very useful tool in helping us preserve what the condos have not already taken!
As for folks speeding in your neighborhood , I suggest baseballbats or perhaps you can make your own beach mouse 15mph sign for your neighborhood :thumbsup:
d


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

All I was saying is its absurd thst a bird gets a lower speed limit zone then kids playing......a bird.

But seems like you love your job. You'll never work another day in your life.


----------



## Angryturkey (Jul 17, 2014)

It is an endangered bird (not many left and once they are gone, that's it) and one that does regularly get hit by cars ~1 per day on Santa Rosa mostly juveniles that would have likely died for some other reason anyway (ie depredation, food stress etc). I was recently out with Maurene who leads up the crew that monitors the road mortality surveys explicitly looking for road killed shorebirds. It appears that at certain times a year during the summer months when birds are nesting these shorebirds tend to make mistakes and wonder out into the road to forage. Apparently the road looks like good foraging habitat to them until they are squashed.

The birds' parents are to blame! Shorebird parenting classes for the negligent mothers.....:jester:


----------



## RipinLips (Jan 13, 2012)

If saving a mouse saves the beach, I say viva la mouse!


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Angryturkey said:


> No 15mph signs......at least on Perdido key....
> 
> It appears that they are very sensitive to the road to the point that they almost never cross the road (I say almost because we just found 1 case in the last 5 months and have captured more :thumbsup:
> d


Seriously there madturkey, I know you guys get all 'wrapped around the axle' when it comes to making a mouse your life's work. You get all caught up in it but, WOW, one case in 5 months. I believe there have been 2 tourists killed by cars on that stretch in the last five months. Not to mention all the ones that have been knocked down on Hwy.98 east of GB. I know humans aren't 'endangered' but they do have families. 

'They almost NEVER cross.' Your words. WTF? I understand that the 'pitch' to get the four lanes, anticipated 'blowback' from the beach mouse embracers and so, included this in their plan. The contractor loves it cause it's just mo' money, mo' money.

Things have been going extinct on this earth forever. We seem to find a new specie every week or month. We have a very simple problem of economics in the USA. What is the cause......NO LOGIC. This is not logical...just emotional.


----------



## Sharknut (Mar 18, 2013)

Ummmmmm....not to distract from the mouse debate but I'm going sharking wednesday night (weather and surf conditions permitting) at the hole at the end of the road on johnson beach - anyone that wants to come along is welcome. Shoot me a pm.


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

Lol @ bitching at a biologist about tourists getting clipped by cars. 

I took the month of August off from sharking. Will prob start hitting it hard from mid sept thru mid nov.


----------



## bwise (Apr 8, 2012)

Sharknut I sent you a pm. I'm more than happy to come along.


----------



## bwise (Apr 8, 2012)

Well im still up for a trip.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

We might be heading out tomorrow. Depends on how much homework I get completed etc. And if I can make a run for bait.


----------



## bwise (Apr 8, 2012)

I can try to get some ladyfish or anything after work tomorrow? What kind of bait where you wanting?


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

bwise said:


> I can try to get some ladyfish or anything after work tomorrow? What kind of bait where you wanting?


Whole rays, 30lb king, big AJ heads, etc.....


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

Haven't been in a while myself ---- I'd be up for sometime during the week next week if anybody's going and knows a spot I won't have to pick grass off my lines all night. I kayak fished off Navarre late last week & there was grass horrible everywhere close to the beach. 

Or I'd be up to anchoring up my boat anywhere around P'Cola pass if anyone wants to try 'em by boat. Got a new stereo installed & I'm thinkin' I can chum 'em in with some old Boston or Skynyrd tunes. :thumbup:


----------



## Sharknut (Mar 18, 2013)

bwise said:


> Well im still up for a trip.


PM sent


----------

